# Pelican brief cut scene



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I know this is a very old film and nothing special but this is really bugging me!!

I borrowed and watched the Pelican Brief on standard dvd region 2 the other day, I haven't seen it for years, last time was on vhs :yikes: but I seem to remember there being a really tense scene where Julia and Denzel were hacking or extracting information from a computer, meanwhile some hitmen were running up the stairs making their way towards them. Well that wasn't in it at all??

It's Gone!

Did I dream it or what?

Or has it been subjected to the bbfc who insists on telling us over here in Britain what we can and cant watch 

The fact that the front cover of the dvd is that exact same scene I remember points towards it not being in my head.

Can anyone clear this up for me please?

Thanks
Marty


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds familiar but it's been a very long time since I watched this movie. Hopefully someone else will chime in soon. :T


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

mechman said:


> It sounds familiar but it's been a very long time since I watched this movie. Hopefully someone else will chime in soon. :T


Thanks :T

I am glad I didn't just imagine it, If someone has a copy with this scene in it can they tell me what the clock counter says on the dvd player so I know where to look for the cut please?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty sure I recall that myself as well. It wouldnt be the first time I have noticed deleted scenes either. Most recently it happened in Terminator Salvation.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> Pretty sure I recall that myself as well. It wouldnt be the first time I have noticed deleted scenes either. Most recently it happened in Terminator Salvation.


What was cut out of TS?


I really really really really HATE people who decide to have scenes cut from a film, only the director should decide what goes on the screen and no one should influence his decision. Like someone must have advised Wes to cut Scream in most countries. Who the hell do they think they are!

Rant over :rant:

Somewhere must be a reason why this scene has been removed, the tv version was the same as the dvd version, scene nowhere to be seen :dontknow: Someone over in the States must have a copy they can scan through and let us know where abouts it should be.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

marty1 said:


> What was cut out of TS?
> 
> 
> I really really really really HATE people who decide to have scenes cut from a film, only the director should decide what goes on the screen and no one should influence his decision. Like someone must have advised Wes to cut Scream in most countries. Who the hell do they think they are!
> ...


I didnt notice it as I only saw the BR version, but a family member saw a copy when it was at cinema and apparently a scene was cut with the female pilot in it. By the sounds of it the film gets along just fine without that particular one, but it does make you wander why they mess with film scenes like that. I bet it happens a lot more than any of us realise.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah tell me about it!

I never forget the adrenaline rush I got when I first got Prince of thieves and Temple of doom on NTSC LASERDISC :heehee:

I saw scenes that were brilliant and were never shown in the UK before, these scenes actually added to the intensity of the films. In fact Prince of thieves was the first film I ever saw that mademe wake up to what was going on in the UK, I remember me and my bruv saw it at the cinema we were both laughing our heads off when Rickman tries to get in between marians legs and falls flat on his face. We watched it again on video and.......where the hell has it gone 

Cutting violence doesn't help me be non violent!
Cutting violence makes me violent!!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I think we should at least get the option for the UK or original version on the discs, with an explanation of whats cut for us, so we can make our own decisions. The illusions of complete freedom in our country are hidden behind an apparent compulsion to mother us our entire lives by the powers that be, and it is very annoying, especially when we know they are no better at making judgement calls than any of us.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> I think we should at least get the option for the UK or original version on the discs, with an explanation of whats cut for us, so we can make our own decisions. The illusions of complete freedom in our country are hidden behind an apparent compulsion to mother us our entire lives by the powers that be, and it is very annoying, especially when we know they are no better at making judgement calls than any of us.


Well said :T

I take it nobody has a copy of Pelican Brief to check out? :help:

Regards
Marty


----------

